# ceramalite/barker tile



## lcann25 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello, I like the look of this product I found in a local Home Depot (Canada) called Barker Tile. It is also known as ceramalite. It has the look of ceramic tile but is completely waterproof and even has an antimicrobial protection coating on it to prevent mold from ever forming. I want to use it to make a tub surround, and the instructions are on the website to do this, however, they don't state what should be used behind it.. CBU, Greenboard, Drywall.. anyone know what to use? 

Thanks.


----------

